# Push me and i gift you a holiday  (key in) mind boxing



## KEY IN (Jun 13, 2016)

Zhan zhuang is the best world practice workout for improving strong back and legs for Tui shou and wrestling skill


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2016)

We have been this way before and it is not a good example of push hands, or any other basic concept of taijiquan or Yiquan


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 13, 2016)

- Running is better than walking.
- Walking is better than standing.
- Standing is better than sitting.
- Sitting is better than laying down.
- Laying down is better than to be dead.

If you move a

- tree, that tree will die.
- person, that person will live long.


----------



## KEY IN (Jun 14, 2016)

you people are crazy
180 kg push REALLY  and you say is "not good concept " ...  your very  good to speak  ..

by the way this teacher made in  his same weight category the strongest  push in the WORLD  . until now from 15 years nobody in the world in his same weight could push him back 1 step

no gym training no squat ...nothing just Zz and shili

and not all that ******** masters you see on taiji fake clip speaking of qi
have respect of the sacrifice of people Real training


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 14, 2016)

KEY IN said:


> you people are crazy
> 180 kg push REALLY  and you say is "not good concept " ...  your very  good to speak  ..
> 
> by the way this teacher made in  his same weight category the strongest  push in the WORLD  . until now from 15 years nobody in the world in his same weight could push him back 1 step
> ...


You are right.  All of that fake taiji.  This guy should learn from the guy in your video


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2016)

KEY IN said:


> you people are crazy
> 180 kg push REALLY  and you say is "not good concept " ...  your very  good to speak  ..
> 
> by the way this teacher made in  his same weight category the strongest  push in the WORLD  . until now from 15 years nobody in the world in his same weight could push him back 1 step
> ...



And who exactly rated him the strongest push in the world?

There are a lot of long time CMA people here that do real training and your response most certainly is not respectful.

It is a push against a strong point and he is double weighted.... I may be crazy, but I know what I am talking about and if he has trained zhan zhuang just for that, he has missed the point of Zhan Zhuang


And I seriously doubt that any of the CMA people I am talking about would make an uncommitted push like was made in that video and likely there is not a one that would not take advantage of his double weightedness and take the front leg out from under him. Or not push directly against his rear leg, angle the force to his weak point. or there is an old Chen style trick that rakes the front shin as you stop on the foot and then push.

And for the record; I don't pay much attention to video clips on Youtube and I certainly do not base any serious training on them.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 14, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> And who exactly rated him the strongest push in the world?
> 
> There are a lot of long time CMA people here that do real training and your response most certainly is not respectful.
> 
> ...


The pushes are all up top, on or near the shoulders, which is the worst place to push.  The guy doing the pushing is not pushing to uproot nor does he understand how to push to uproot.


----------



## KEY IN (Jun 14, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> And who exactly rated him the strongest push in the world?
> 
> There are a lot of long time CMA people here that do real training and your response most certainly is not respectful.
> 
> ...





Xue Sheng said:


> And who exactly rated him the strongest push in the world?
> 
> There are a lot of long time CMA people here that do real training and your response most certainly is not respectful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2016)

So quoting me twice means what?

And I am still curious as to who exactly rated him the strongest push in the world?


----------



## KEY IN (Jun 14, 2016)

first )this is NOT PUSH HANDS ,PLEASE CLEAN your glasses and look well this is a practice of how the back and leg are trained with high Zz training 
pushing with single Fali (i wish you all know what is a fali first of all )

2 )the clip you insert... i just make a smile its a **** fake ,only blind can bealive on that 
and first of all  its a complete ""different"" practice 

3)it been rated the strongest from when plenty of martial teacher came and tryed ,even the italian champion of k1 that is 45 kg of muscles  over him ,and height of 2.mt 
soon will be a video proof that

over 400 fighters high level tryed no one could make him do a step back 

and one more time i say  he DOESNT PRACTICE PUSH HANDS 
thats a sigle Fali push practice 
he hates Tui shou , he trains fighters not tuishou fakes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2016)

Was my last post about push hand... I think not

So when you say



> by the way this teacher made in his same weight category the strongest push in the WORLD . until now from 15 years nobody in the world in his same weight could push him back 1 step



It is just a bunch of guys who pushed him and not any real authority.... which basically means its an opinion.....

And did I insert a clip, I think not, but what was inserted, by another poster, is not fake...but then you don't want to discuss you want to yell and insult.... nice knowing you...


----------



## KEY IN (Jun 14, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Was my last post about push hand... I think not
> 
> So when you say
> 
> ...



xue sheng  you tell me the clip inserted of another boy its not a fake , make me really disappointed ,just notice how the fat boy falls and act  ,its just a **** cammon please how people can make fool in that way

i told over 400 fighters tryed but you have to just think ,many teachers who tried they not allowed to make a video ,cause obviusly the want to protect their reputation ..(this is the reality of the M.A schools now)

fortunetly the italian champion decide to retry on sempteber ,and allowed also to make a short video

this is the martial world ..and the reason why its difficult to prove it


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 14, 2016)

ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please keep the conversation polite and respectful.

jks9199
Admin


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2016)

KEY IN said:


> xue sheng  you tell me the clip inserted of another boy its not a fake , make me really disappointed ,just notice how the fat boy falls and act  ,its just a **** cammon please how people can make fool in that way
> 
> i told over 400 fighters tryed but you have to just think ,many teachers who tried they not allowed to make a video ,cause obviusly the want to protect their reputation ..(this is the reality of the M.A schools now)
> 
> ...


----------



## mograph (Jun 14, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Or not push directly against his rear leg, angle the force to his weak point.





JowGaWolf said:


> The pushes are all up top, on or near the shoulders, which is the worst place to push.  The guy doing the pushing is not pushing to uproot nor does he understand how to push to uproot.


Yes, the guy doing the pushing is actually pushing _down_ into the other guy's root. I'm not sure what other outcome that kind of push could generate.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Vajramusti (Jun 16, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> You are right.  All of that fake taiji.  This guy should learn from the guy in your video



------------------------------------- Chen Zikiang is the real deal-


----------

